# Due in June 2010



## trynitey

I didn't see a team or anything for those of us due in June... if there is, I apologize, if there isn't, then I'd like to start one up for us! Who's with me? If you wanna join, just post your due date and I'll make a running note of it here in the first post.

*JUNE DUE DATES*
Trinity42 - EDD: 6/4/2010
scrunchie - EDD: 6/9/2010
sarah0108 - EDD: 6/11/2010
Kacie - EDD: 6/14/2010
KA92 - EDD: 6/15/2010
berrukins - EDD: 6/17/2010
fayeemma - EDD: 6/18/2010
MrsTwilight - EDD: 6/19/2010
mjt11907 - EDD: 6/20/2010
louise85 - EDD: 6/20/2010
sylvieB - EDD: 6/21/2010
nightkd - EDD: 6/21/2010
congo - EDD: 6/22/2010
amber rose - EDD: 6/22/2010
Mizze - EDD: 6/23/2010
SarahMelissa - EDD: 6/24/2010
kc1980 - EDD: 6/25/2010
Lownthwaite - EDD: 6/25/2010
purple01 - EDD: 6/26/2010
charm3 - EDD: 6/28/2010
trynitey - EDD: 6/29/2010​


----------



## charm3

Hi Trynitey,

Remember me? We were on a same thread over on TTC....

I'd love to join....this is my very first time....and would love to share this experience with others going through it as well....

I see that this isn't your first? Is it just as exciting another time around ? :)


----------



## KA92

hey im also due in June

Congrats to you both :):):)


----------



## trynitey

Hi ladies! Glad you guys have joined me!

Charm, yes, I remember you! Congrats on your pregnancy. This is baby #3 for me, and yes, it's just as exciting the 3rd time around. I'm very very excited.


When are you guys due? I'll update the first post with our EDD's.


----------



## scrunchie

ooh,ooh,ooh - pick me, pick me :rofl:
may i please join your group too?
firstly congratulations on your :bfp:
i've only very recently found uot that I'm preggers - 
I'm excited, over the moon :happydance: and a little nervous too! :blush:
would love to have someone to share this with!
my EDD is June 9th 2010.
Emma :hugs:


----------



## purple01

Hello! I would like to join too! :) My EDD is 26th June, got my bfp last week, lines were light for a few days but tested again this morning on an ic and got a dark line so seems things are progressing :happydance: Going for first docs appointment later this week :thumbup:


----------



## trynitey

Welcome ladies! Glad you can join me! Congrats on your new pregnancy! 

Purple - I can't believe you have an appointment already. It's going to take my doctor forever and a day to get me in.


----------



## sarah0108

im due about june 11th :D x


----------



## mjt11907

hey ladies im due in june also... june 20th is supposed to be the day... im sure it will change tho! congrats all on ur BFP


----------



## trynitey

Welcome ladies!!!


How is everyone feeling lately? Any symptoms you girls are dealing with?


----------



## charm3

Congrats to the newbies on the thread!

Just got back from my doctor's appt today - will get the blood test results tomorrow to confirm I am preggers!

My EDD is June 28th.

And no - don't have any symptoms yet. I was joking with my DH that I had more pregnancy symptoms during the TWW than I do now! :)


----------



## purple01

Trynitey: My docs are quite good, can usually get an appointment within a few days! I have my first appointment on Thursday, hope you can get an appointment soon.

Charm3: I think my EDD is 26th June so we are only 2 days apart! :)

As for symptoms, my boobs are starting to get a bit sore and I have been feeling v tired! No nausea yet though.


----------



## trynitey

charm - I hope that your appointment went well. I'm the same way though as far as symptoms go. I felt more pregnant before I found out. Now, my boobs no longer hurt and cramping is few and far between. Kinda makes me worried.

purple - My old doctor used to be like that. When I went to make an appointment with him a month and a 1/2 ago I found out that he no longer took my insurance, so after 10 years and 2 babies delivered by him, I had to go find a new one.. and this new one, they take awhile to get appointments in b/c they are so busy.


----------



## trynitey

I actually just called my doctors office, my first appointment will be Nov. 16th.


----------



## sarah0108

i have my first MW appointment a week tomorrow :happydance: on the 28th!

cant wait for my scan date!!

im getting 'morning sickness' although im not being sick haha i was like this with the last one, feeling sick but not being sick? and its the same this time round, but lasts longer; started earlier; and feels worse haha

x


----------



## trynitey

Yay for an MW appt Sarah!

I had nausea only with my 2nd, but very very sick with my first. I'm curious to see what I'll be like this time around. I'm sure hoping it's not very very sick though, that would be tough to not only hide it from everyone until Christmas, but to do my photoshoots too.


----------



## Mizze

Hi - im a newbie and im due 23rd June - not so many symptoms as last time but that didnt end well so im not seeing it as a bad thing. Am starting to get the fatigue and the dizziness though! 

Mizze x


----------



## purple01

trynitey said:


> I actually just called my doctors office, my first appointment will be Nov. 16th.

Thats a long wait! Once you've had yr initial appointment will it be quicker to get more appointments to see a doc if you need to?

Im feeling lucky to get mine so soon now, i'll update tomorrow evening, let you all know how it goes.


----------



## purple01

Mizze said:


> Hi - im a newbie and im due 23rd June - not so many symptoms as last time but that didnt end well so im not seeing it as a bad thing. Am starting to get the fatigue and the dizziness though!
> 
> Mizze x

Welcome Mizze! I've been really tired too the past few days, can't wake up in the mornings and im falling asleep by 9pm!


----------



## trynitey

purple01 said:


> trynitey said:
> 
> 
> I actually just called my doctors office, my first appointment will be Nov. 16th.
> 
> Thats a long wait! Once you've had yr initial appointment will it be quicker to get more appointments to see a doc if you need to?
> 
> Im feeling lucky to get mine so soon now, i'll update tomorrow evening, let you all know how it goes.Click to expand...


It's typical to be seen between 8 and 10 weeks. That will be right before I turn 8 weeks. If it was my old doctor, I'd probably be seen much sooner b/c he knows everything about me and that's just how my old doctors office's work. But, as long as there isn't a cause for concern, it's very normal to wait until 8 weeks before seeing a doctor. However, I think I'll end up at Carenet right as soon as I turn 7 weeks and see if I can get an ultrasound to make sure that everything is okay, so I don't have to wait til 10 or 12 weeks before knowing for sure. I'm sure if there was an emergency they'd squeeze me in.


Welcome to the group Mizze.


----------



## scrunchie

hey mummies-to-be!
i've had very little symptoms so far - tiredness :sleep:, really sore boobs 
and that's about it! little bit of nausea every now and then but not anything like i anticipated! :happydance:
have had my first doctor's appointment. i've my first scan on november 4th when i'll be 9 weeks and i've an appointment with my gynae the week after that so it's all go for me! :thumbup:
i have had one really peculiar craving . . . 
i really want to knit! :rofl:
went in search of needles and wool this evening and couldn't find any - gutted! :cry:
will have to go on a shopping mission this weekend so! :winkwink:
anyone else had anything wierd going on????


----------



## SylvieB

may i please join too? due about the 21st of june but first doctor's appointment next thursday and hopefully will get the exact date then.
scrunchie, i knit all the time anyways and at the moment it's just worse lol


----------



## Fayeemma

Hey Beautiful people - can i join to??

I think i am due around the 18th June - the only symptoms I have so far are sore (.)(.)'s, slightly tired and I think that I'm begining to feel slightly sick.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## congo

hi :) can i join to??

im due on 22nd june. i have really sore boobs and extreme tiredness at 3pm everyday but apart from that im fine and LOVING being pregnant!

xx


----------



## trynitey

Welcome ladies!!!!

I can't say I've felt the need to knit more.. however, I do need to do it anyways and make my girls hats for the winter.

I've got a cold... I'm definitely sick today. Stuffed up, sore throat and sneezing like crazy. This totally sucks! I'm just glad that morning sickness hasn't kicked in while being sick. I was sick with DD#1 and had bad morning sickness and just felt like hell then.


----------



## purple01

trynitey: oh noo, hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

I have tried knitting but am terrible at it...so I think i'll leave that to my mum!

I had my first docs appointment today. She did a urine test just to confirm I am pregnant and checked my blood pressure which was fine. I now have my first midwife appointment booked for next wednesday :happydance: when they'll do bloods and book my 12 week scan :)


----------



## MrsTwilight

Hey!!

Congrats to everyone! I got my BFP today.. i cant believe it! I think im about 4-5 weeks but ticker is saying otherwise?? anyway EDD 19th June!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!

xx


----------



## trynitey

Thanks purple! I'm glad your first appointment went well! Sounds like everything is situated for you pretty good.

Welcome MrsTwilight and Congrats on your pregnancy!!


----------



## mjt11907

hey ladies... so i had my first drs app today... just the basic stuff... he said everything looks good so far... and im praying it stays that way.. got my first ultrasound next friday... and the doctor said my due date is june 20th.... so i was right... neways no real symptons for me yet... sore boobs and have to eat 3 meals a day unlike before but other then that i have been fine... i no im onli jynxing myself... wait till i hit the 6 week mark they are all gunna come on at once lol


----------



## trynitey

Glad you had a great appointment mjt! I really am jealous of all the doc appts already.


----------



## nightkd

Hey, I'm due 21st of June. :)

xx


----------



## purple01

nightkd said:


> Hey, I'm due 21st of June. :)
> 
> xx

Hello :wave: You having many symptoms yet?


----------



## nightkd

purple01 said:


> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm due 21st of June. :)
> 
> xx
> 
> Hello :wave: You having many symptoms yet?Click to expand...

Hey! :flower:

Not anything incredible! Just the odd bout of mild nausea, indigestion, peeing - though less often than I was - and I get very sleepy at 8pm without fail!!! :thumbup:

How about you? :)

xxx


----------



## MrsTwilight

Hey girls!!

I was wondering if anyone would be interested in this? 

When i was pregnant with my daughter on of my bump buddies made a group on facebook for the September 08 mummys. Its been wonderfull... a great way of keeping in contact and seeing all the babys grow! Our babys are over a year now and we are still all in contact and adding photos of our little ones..... going from bump pics to first birthday pics!!

Is anyone interested?? I have already made one anyhow So if anyone would like to join please let me know :) xxx

ps: the group is secret.. no one will know you have joined xx


----------



## SylvieB

nightkd, hey, we're due the same day!
twilight, sounds fun, you wanna pm me about it?


----------



## MrsTwilight

Yes i will Sylivia :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kc1980

Hi -
I'm due around 25 June, this is the first time around for me, so I am sure I will be asking all kinds of foolish questions in the coming months! Not telling anyone till mid-Dec. The wait is going to be TORTURE because I'm a huge blabbermouth :wacko:

My first doc. appt. is on 4 Nov & I live in Switzerland. 4 Nov will be almost 7 weeks - will she see even anything then?!? 

Symptoms so far - sore boobs, emotional, tired. I never realized it would happen so soon!


----------



## Kacie

:wave:

Hi, I got my BFP on 16th Oct and we believe I'm due on 14th June (day before my birthday).

My symptoms so far are varied but mild.. only slightly tender bbs, some mild nausea, and non-stop peeing! 

this is my first pregnancy and it's all very exciting. I will probably ask a lot of silly questions though as everything is new to me!

Congratulations on your BFPs everyone 

xx


----------



## trynitey

nightkd said:


> Hey, I'm due 21st of June. :)
> 
> xx

Welcome to the group!!



MrsTwilight said:


> Hey girls!!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone would be interested in this?
> 
> When i was pregnant with my daughter on of my bump buddies made a group on facebook for the September 08 mummys. Its been wonderfull... a great way of keeping in contact and seeing all the babys grow! Our babys are over a year now and we are still all in contact and adding photos of our little ones..... going from bump pics to first birthday pics!!
> 
> Is anyone interested?? I have already made one anyhow So if anyone would like to join please let me know :) xxx
> 
> ps: the group is secret.. no one will know you have joined xx

I'm definitely interested. It sounds like a wonderful idea! However you want to let me know, whether it's through PM or whatever that would be great :)



kc1980 said:


> Hi -
> I'm due around 25 June, this is the first time around for me, so I am sure I will be asking all kinds of foolish questions in the coming months! Not telling anyone till mid-Dec. The wait is going to be TORTURE because I'm a huge blabbermouth :wacko:
> 
> My first doc. appt. is on 4 Nov & I live in Switzerland. 4 Nov will be almost 7 weeks - will she see even anything then?!?
> 
> Symptoms so far - sore boobs, emotional, tired. I never realized it would happen so soon!

This is the 3rd time around for me, so ask away :lol: 7 weeks, if they do an ultrasound, they should be able to see the little bub with a heartbeat, though anything less than 7 weeks (so if you are slightly off on when you ovulated) you could just end up seeing the sac.

We are also not telling anyone until December, Christmas to be exact. It's gonna be tough, and with it being my 3rd, I'm bound to be showing before 13weeks (which is how far along I'll be when I announce it)



Kacie said:


> :wave:
> 
> Hi, I got my BFP on 16th Oct and we believe I'm due on 14th June (day before my birthday).
> 
> My symptoms so far are varied but mild.. only slightly tender bbs, some mild nausea, and non-stop peeing!
> 
> this is my first pregnancy and it's all very exciting. I will probably ask a lot of silly questions though as everything is new to me!
> 
> Congratulations on your BFPs everyone
> 
> xx

Congrats on your BFP and welcome to the group! My birthday is the 12th, so your due date is just 2 days after my birthday.





I think I am getting the beginnings of morning sickness. Today I've felt a bit nauseated. Though, I'm sick with a cold and I guess that could be a big part of why I'm feeling crappy too maybe.


----------



## Kacie

trynitey said:


> Kacie said:
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Hi, I got my BFP on 16th Oct and we believe I'm due on 14th June (day before my birthday).
> 
> My symptoms so far are varied but mild.. only slightly tender bbs, some mild nausea, and non-stop peeing!
> 
> this is my first pregnancy and it's all very exciting. I will probably ask a lot of silly questions though as everything is new to me!
> 
> Congratulations on your BFPs everyone
> 
> xx
> 
> Congrats on your BFP and welcome to the group! My birthday is the 12th, so your due date is just 2 days after my birthday.Click to expand...


My birthday is the 15th June so birthdays will never be the same again for me lol!

I hope the morning sickness isn't too strong and clears quickly for you :flower:


----------



## MrsTwilight

Message sent :) x


----------



## SylvieB

Hubby's bday is June 28th and my dad's 25th. I'm just praying bub's will be on time, not sure i can handle another cancer lol


----------



## purple01

Hi everyone, hope you're all doing well?

I've been feeling a bit sicky on and off today and I cried when I couldn't do the housework cos I felt sick! lol so add emotional to the growing list of symptoms! :)


----------



## SarahMelissa

Can i join? im due June 24th :happydance:


----------



## trynitey

Welcome Sarah!


Lastnight I started to spot some... freakin' me out b/c I don't have many symptoms either. :(


----------



## SylvieB

trynitey, would have freaked me out as well. you okay now? i would have run to the hospital straight away :o


----------



## purple01

Hi Sarah! My doc said she thought my EDD would be 24th June....so that would be same as you! But I still think 26th cos I ov'd a couple of days late. I've got my first midwife appointment on wednesday so will see what she says. 

Trynitey: How are you hun? Anymore spotting? Hope things are okay for you :hugs: xxx

I've been feeling sick on and off today and finished work early so I could have a nap at 16:30. Got a feeling the next few weeks are not going to be too good! :dohh:


----------



## SarahMelissa

trynitey are you ok? has the spotting stopped??

Purple01 i have been a bit tired the last few days as well, i get home from work and just pass out :rofl:


----------



## SarahMelissa

trynitey are you ok? has the spotting stopped??

Purple01 i have been a bit tired the last few days as well, i get home from work and just pass out :rofl:


----------



## trynitey

Thanks everyone for the concern. It was just a lil bit lastnight. It was at like 1am so I wasn't about to rush to the hospital either, I was just playing the waiting it out til today feel for it and call my doc if it continued. It doesn't appear to be there anymore and I have been clear of spotting all day long. I dunno what it was but it was still scary since I had miscarried before my 1st daughter and had a threatened miscarriage with my 1st daughter. I bled alot with her and this was practically nothing compared to that. I just wish I had more symptoms so I could feel more confident that everything was ok.

I have been very very tired though. By 4pm I wanna nap LOL.


----------



## berrukins

Hi everyone, I'm due 17th Jun 10. Had my 2nd doc's appt today and we managed to see the little one's heartbeat :happydance: 

I don't have a pregnancy journal yet ... still updating my TTC one, but I'll get round to a pregnancy journal soon enough. Not many symptoms cept for the occasional nausea, but urinating like there's no tomorrow! And feeling more tired than usual. I'm falling asleep while watching all my favorite TV shows! Oh and another one .. TMI warning .. I tend to get diarrhea pretty often now .. somehow my digestive tract just isn't working right! 

*Trynitey*: I totally understand how you feel. I've been spotting on and off since 5wks and the first time it happened, it really scared the heck out of me and I rushed to the hospital's 24hr clinic. Was pescribed Duphaston (hormonal medicine) to stabilize the pregnancy. Spotting stopped and reappeared again yesterday morning and just very slightly an hour back. So it's been v stressful. Doc said it's a good sign that the baby's heartbeat looks good, but he still wants me to monitor the spotting. He can't explain why it's happening coz everything look ok ... suspects it's the placenta rubbing against the uterus wall??? How are u doing now? Hope spotting has stopped?


----------



## louise85

Hey everyone! I'm due June 20th, feeling excited and a bit alone all at the same time!! Midwife appointment next tuesday!! x


----------



## Trinity42

my EDD is June 4, 2010


----------



## KA92

havnt looked on here in ages

im june 15th :)


----------



## Mizze

Im June 23rd! Yipee!

Mizze


----------



## mjt11907

so ladies i am now 6 weeks 4 days and waiting for the doc to call me... hcg levels came back at 8000 or so and the docs saying low progestrone levels... so he put me on some proges. pills... im praying and hopein everything goes well i dont think another miscarriage will do me ne good.... how are all u ladies doing


----------



## amber rose

I want to join! I'm due June 22nd :D


----------



## Lownthwaite

Can i join?? :happydance:

My current EDD is June 25th - although may change! :wacko:


----------



## trynitey

berrukins said:


> Hi everyone, I'm due 17th Jun 10. Had my 2nd doc's appt today and we managed to see the little one's heartbeat :happydance:
> 
> I don't have a pregnancy journal yet ... still updating my TTC one, but I'll get round to a pregnancy journal soon enough. Not many symptoms cept for the occasional nausea, but urinating like there's no tomorrow! And feeling more tired than usual. I'm falling asleep while watching all my favorite TV shows! Oh and another one .. TMI warning .. I tend to get diarrhea pretty often now .. somehow my digestive tract just isn't working right!
> 
> *Trynitey*: I totally understand how you feel. I've been spotting on and off since 5wks and the first time it happened, it really scared the heck out of me and I rushed to the hospital's 24hr clinic. Was pescribed Duphaston (hormonal medicine) to stabilize the pregnancy. Spotting stopped and reappeared again yesterday morning and just very slightly an hour back. So it's been v stressful. Doc said it's a good sign that the baby's heartbeat looks good, but he still wants me to monitor the spotting. He can't explain why it's happening coz everything look ok ... suspects it's the placenta rubbing against the uterus wall??? How are u doing now? Hope spotting has stopped?

Thanks for asking!! Things have been well since that spotting. I only had it for a lil bit that one day. I haven't seen it since.



louise85 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm due June 20th, feeling excited and a bit alone all at the same time!! Midwife appointment next tuesday!! x




Trinity42 said:


> my EDD is June 4, 2010




KA92 said:


> havnt looked on here in ages
> 
> im june 15th :)

Welcome ladies!



mjt11907 said:


> so ladies i am now 6 weeks 4 days and waiting for the doc to call me... hcg levels came back at 8000 or so and the docs saying low progestrone levels... so he put me on some proges. pills... im praying and hopein everything goes well i dont think another miscarriage will do me ne good.... how are all u ladies doing

Good luck hun! Hope that the pills work.



amber rose said:


> I want to join! I'm due June 22nd :D




Lownthwaite said:


> Can i join?? :happydance:
> 
> My current EDD is June 25th - although may change! :wacko:

Welcome ladies


----------



## trynitey

I haven't been around much lately.

Took my kids trick or treating on Saturday. They had so much fun. Morning sickness is getting a bit worse for me. I can't eat much. I haven't actually thrown up but I can tell I will if I swallow certain foods, so I don't swallow it and end up spitting it out if I get that feeling. I have a feeling I'll loose weight or not gain a thing until atleast the 2nd tri.

How is everyone else doing? Anyone had any recent appointments? If so, how did they go?


----------



## amber rose

I had my first appointment at pp last week...they took a photo scan and gave me a photo. It's tiny!! (I was 6+5) 

Waiting for my health insurance to kick in until I schedule an appointment with my mw...hopeully in the next couple days!


----------



## purple01

Hope everyone is well!

I can't believe im 7 weeks already :happydance: time seems to be going quickly so far.

I am still getting the morning sickness, I seem to get it first thing in the morning, but then as long as I can eat something it goes away and im okay from about 10am but then it comes back around 3/4pm and it's been a bit of a struggle eating main meals. Just trying to eat plain things like jacket potatoes and soup for now. 

Not had anymore appointments yet, next one is on 17th.

Me and OH carved pumpkins for halloween and put them outside our house, we had soo many trick or treaters! Everyone was well behaved and we didn't get anyone causing trouble. OH was disappointed with the small amount of choccies we had left over :haha: think he was hoping for a few more to eat himself. Im totally off chocolate....only wanting savoury things at the mo. Im sure that won't last long though! :)


----------



## berrukins

purple01 said:


> Hope everyone is well!
> 
> I can't believe im 7 weeks already :happydance: time seems to be going quickly so far.
> 
> I am still getting the morning sickness, I seem to get it first thing in the morning, but then as long as I can eat something it goes away and im okay from about 10am but then it comes back around 3/4pm and it's been a bit of a struggle eating main meals. Just trying to eat plain things like jacket potatoes and soup for now.
> 
> Not had anymore appointments yet, next one is on 17th.
> 
> Me and OH carved pumpkins for halloween and put them outside our house, we had soo many trick or treaters! Everyone was well behaved and we didn't get anyone causing trouble. OH was disappointed with the small amount of choccies we had left over :haha: think he was hoping for a few more to eat himself. Im totally off chocolate....only wanting savoury things at the mo. Im sure that won't last long though! :)

Hiya Purple! :wave: 

I am in the same situation as you ... I absolutely can't STAND sweet stuff anymore so I've not had any candy nor ice cream ever since I got preggo! I'll want to gag if I consumed anything sweet. 

I am also getting morning sickness on and off ... no physical vommiting but I hardly have any appetite for anything and food smells turn me off. I get nausea usually in the late morning, just before lunch .. but even then I don't feel like eating anything. I did lose 2 pounds when I last weighed in at the OB-GYN's clinic and my blood pressure was low, so the nurse asked me if I was suffering from poor appetite. 

My next doctor's appt is this coming Sat. Dh and I are hoping we can see more of our sweet pea :baby: in the scan!


----------



## trynitey

Everyone sounds so similar to me. I have no desire for sweets this time around either. With my daughters that is ALL I wanted, and now, sweets just don't even taste right to me anymore.. the texture, everything about it just throws me off. Though, finding ANYTHING that sounds or tastes good is totally hit or miss.

My first OB appt is in 2 weeks. I hope I get some answers, a sonogram, a heartbeat, anything so I know 100% that this pregnancy is going okay.


----------



## mrs_roli

hi ladies congrats to you all after losing 5 little angels im finally 9 weeks and 1 day pregnant very very scared but very happy too had early scan and all was fine next scan for dating is nov 24th my due date is june 8th 2010 woulod love to have someone to chat too and share updates ect with 

hope you are all well xx sally xx


----------



## charm3

Hi Ladies,

I had an ultrasound done two days ago (at 6 weeks + 1) -- saw a little peanut of a blob with a easily-visible heartbeat! I didn't realize you can't actually hear it for a few more weeks and with an entirely different machine! Hehehe.

I was hoping to be that lucky 25% that don't have much symptoms - but no such luck. The symptoms started this week -- waves of nausea that come and go as well as heartburn. I guess its not helping that I fall asleep right after dinner ?! 

For those ladies who have been pregnant before -- when does the worst of morning sickness usually peak? I want to start looking towards the light at the end of the tunnel already!


----------



## amber rose

I'm 8 weeks and still struggling with morning sickness a little on and off AND my sleep patterns are completely wacky!! I'm exhausted by 7pm, but after a good 5-6 hours of sleep I can't sleep at all! My back is killing me, as well :(


----------



## mjt11907

hey ladies... i dont no if this is something to be happy about but it makes me soo nervous.... i havent had really ne symptons other then sore boobs and thats easily dealt with... but other then that i havent had nething else.. and it worries me that something may be wrong with baby!... i have an ultrasound next wednesday but that freels like forever away!!!


----------



## berrukins

mjt11907 - Not to worry abt the lack of symptoms .. I totally understand how u feel, there are days I feel completely fine and totally un-pregnant, and I worry then too! I have many gfs who never had any symptoms when they were pregnant, not even the slightest nausea! And they are now mommies to healthy babies!


----------



## trynitey

charm3 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I had an ultrasound done two days ago (at 6 weeks + 1) -- saw a little peanut of a blob with a easily-visible heartbeat! I didn't realize you can't actually hear it for a few more weeks and with an entirely different machine! Hehehe.
> 
> I was hoping to be that lucky 25% that don't have much symptoms - but no such luck. The symptoms started this week -- waves of nausea that come and go as well as heartburn. I guess its not helping that I fall asleep right after dinner ?!
> 
> For those ladies who have been pregnant before -- when does the worst of morning sickness usually peak? I want to start looking towards the light at the end of the tunnel already!

Glad you got to see your little peanut (that is what we are nicknaming ours btw). As far as morning sickness goes, it really varies. I had my worst morning sickness with my first daughter. It started at about 6 weeks and it got progressively worse over the next 2 weeks, so I'd say at 8 weeks it was full fledged as it was going to get...however, it didn't even start getting better til 14 weeks, and by 16 weeks I was done with the morning sickness. But with my 2nd, I was just nauseous and that started at 7 weeks and I felt fine by 12 weeks. Usually when you hit your 2nd tri your morning sickness starts to get better, or disappear all together.



mjt11907 said:


> hey ladies... i dont no if this is something to be happy about but it makes me soo nervous.... i havent had really ne symptons other then sore boobs and thats easily dealt with... but other then that i havent had nething else.. and it worries me that something may be wrong with baby!... i have an ultrasound next wednesday but that freels like forever away!!!

I wouldn't let the lack of symptoms worry you much. Good luck at your ultrasound, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## SylvieB

Morning!
My morning sickness peaked at about 14-16 weeks I think. Then again, it didn't go away till I was 7 or 8 months pregnant... This time it feels way worse right now so I'm hoping I'll be done sooner as well lol


----------



## Ifeelsick

Hi Everyone! 

I'm new to bnb and my first baby is due on 25th June 2010 - I'd love to join the group! 

As you can probably guess from my username my main symptom so far is morning sicknes - and day sickness, and night sickness! I was kind of exepcting ms, but I thought I would actually be sick and then be able to get on with things. However, I've just been feeling constantly nauseous - it's not that severe but I just can't stomach food! 

Will be really nice to have a bunch of people at exactly the same stage to check in with! 

x


----------



## Nicolescandy

My little sis is due in July 2010, I am already excited!


----------



## SharonF

Hi ladies

Just found this thread. I am expecting our first on June 22nd. I have my first MW appointment on Monday. Looking forward to some official confirmation that I really am pregnant not just really hormonal and putting on weight!! Not looking forward to the bloods though!
Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Ifeelsick

At last ... some relief from the sickness! I actually managed to enjoy a chinese takeaway last night :happydance:

seems to be back this morning though but at least there's ssome hope it's not going to be constant for the next 5 weeks!

Hope you're al doing well
x


----------



## Lownthwaite

I have my first midwife appointment on tuesday - quite looking forward to it! Will feel better when i am told that i am pregnant! I had the + HPT but nothing confirmed yet!! although im sure i am - feel quite ok!! Which im not sure is ok?! Its all so confusing and scary! 

Also got my date through for my 1st scan on December 9th! I cant wait!! :happydance:


----------



## madutza

hi, we are a family who moved two years ago from Romania in London and now we're:happydance:for baby 2 having a lovely daughter Cristina10yrs...because of the big gap from my first pregnancy i thought it will be nice to share this experience with other mums:flower:


----------



## mummy2010

i wanna join im due 3rd of june:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## 3boys

hey hun, i am due on the 2nd of june


----------



## amber rose

wow, thought I was due june 22nd, but actually am now due 17th!


----------



## trynitey

I will update everyone soon, I promise!

How is everyone feeling? I haven't been on much b/c I've been feeling kinda crappy! Morning sickness has hit me hard at around 7 weeks. Not nearly as bad as it was with my first daughter, but bad enough to make me feel like I can't function sometimes.


----------



## purple01

Don't worry trynitey, i've not been on much either for the same reasons. Though my sickness has got slightly better since getting some seabands.

I used to be on here most days, but lately only been managing a couple of times a week, and even then I just don't have the energy to type!

The weeks are gradually passing so hopefully we'll all start feeling better soon.

Ooo I got my 12 week scan date, 10th Dec, so thats quite exciting :happydance:


----------



## berrukins

Ladies, you're not alone! My morning sickness started at 6 weeks, and peaked at 8 weeks, when I hardly could eat anything and was feeling nausea all day! I couldn't even sit in a car without feeling sick after that! The sickness is started to wear off after 9 weeks, and it's still coming on/off every other day now. It's just the fatigue that's still robbing me of any energy! I waste my entire weekends just sleeping, even when watching my favorite TV shows!


----------



## discoclare

Hi, I'm due 29th June, can I join please! Also can I get a pm about the facebook group?


----------



## mommy2kaleigh

I'm due June 25th with twins!


----------



## ShaneTaylor

Due June 4th with my first!


----------



## kaylafrank

Im due June 29th with my first, definitely want a young pregnancy buddy seeing as im so young. but it'd be nice


----------



## Beltane

Can I join you ladies? My original due date was June 3rd but now they are saying I'm due June 16th. Thanks!


----------



## madutza

Hi,:hug:, Happy New Year to everyone healthy little:baby: ...

We are feeling much better and excited to start the antenatal courses with my midwife on 21st of Jan. For me it's all new here in England . I had in my country 11 years ago a cesarean childbirth with my lovely daughter Cristina my option for operation was in first because I've hated how the midwifes were treating the women in labour, second the doctors wanted to convince you to do it because they were getting more money this way and the third reason was beacuse I was so young(22yrs) and scared but now I will try to do it natural if it's gonna be possible, will have to wait and see how things go. 
I've wanted to ask other, mothers to be, about these weekly meetings with the midwife are they gonna be like lessons to get you ready for labour,exercises and of course usual tests and questions about your conditions:?::flower::flower:


----------



## fruitcaz

im due 17th june 2010 with my first :)


----------



## berrukins

Congrats Fruitcaz! I'm due 2 days before you .. on 15th June!


----------



## shell73

Can i please join you ladies

im due baby no 2 on 28th June


----------



## lisajanexxx

Hi, i ive just joine this group and im expecting on the same day as you, we re having a little boy and he is weighing in at 5.2lbs at 34 weeks last week.:happydance:


----------



## avfcgal

congratulations on every pregnancy, 
i am due the 5th of june and i cant wait x


----------



## shelly1816

Hey, anyone else due about now?


----------

